# D'Antoni (this is the good post)



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Great :yes: :grinning: 

http://phxsuns.vo.llnwd.net/o2/nbn12.asx

(need Realplayer)

Mike is between 10:00 till the end ( 30:59)

As the guy from Pescara said, I wish Mike to have the same success that he had here in Italy ! and I hope he'll coach the italian NT in the future after coach Recalcati :yes:


PS sorry for the triples post ... I had some problem with the server.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

nice find:yes:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, nice find, good video!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Small gift

First page of the famous italian sport-newspaper _Gazzetta della Sport_ (the "Pinky") on april, 9 1988 with D'Antoni and the Champion's Cup (plus an article of McAdoo, that was playing for Milan with Mike, titled "Italy is my home")










Some other "oldies"










Book









McAdoo, Montecchi and D'Antoni


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

D'Antoni has a lot to learn as a coach.

For one thing he needs to visit the Greg Popovic school of *****ing, whining and working the refs in your direction.

Especially with the way that teams are trying to rough up on the Suns and try to get away with it. And unfortunately some of these retarted NBA refs call the games totally differently and just let them get away with it.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_bordow_050210.html


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> D'Antoni has a lot to learn as a coach.
> 
> For one thing he needs to visit the Greg Popovic school of *****ing, whining and working the refs in your direction.
> ...


:yes: Right on Amareca. He also needs to use his rotation a little bit better.


----------

